
Hack your brain to learn more, faster and better - rdfi
http://www.blinkingcaret.com/2016/05/04/hack-your-brain-learn-faster-better/
======
bobwaycott
TL;DR: Use spaced-repetition software.

~~~
PaulHoule
Just put the questions/against in an IR system so they are at your fingertips
when you ask them again so you don't need to mess around with Google and SO.

